# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## aalawee

الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
احببت ان ابشركم  
لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
وكذلك الجميع بخير 
ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
اخوكم الصغير 
علاوي

----------


## الجود

اتشرف بأن انا اول من رد عليك  
يتربى في عزك ان شاء الله

----------


## omar el shrif

مبروك ... وعقبالى ... انا منتظر ولد الشهر القادم لان العيال كبرم وعاوز طفل يلطف حبة ... مبروك ياعلاوى  والدعاء يا جماعة .

----------


## ehabbb

الف مبروك اخى علاوى   

> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

 امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## تائب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  مبارك اخي علاوي المولود  الجديد ونسأل الله ان يجعله من الصالحين وان يقر عينيك فيه ويرزقك فيه ما تتمنى  في طاعة الله

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*بارك الله لكما في المولود الجديد* *وحفظه من كل سوء وجعله قرة عين أهله يا رب العالمين*   *همسة : ما عرفنا أبو مين؟*

----------


## جابر عثرات الكرام

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 مبروك يا ابو علاوي الصغير  ونسأل الله ان يجعله قرة عين لوالديه وابن بار بهما ويجعل رزقه مباركا لكما ويحسن خلقه ولا يجعله فتنة لوالديه ولا يجعل للشيطان عليه من سبيل وان ييسر لكم تربيته فيما يحبه الله ويرضاه   آمين اللهم آمين  لا تنسى تؤذن باذنيه  وشد حيلك يا طيب نريد 100 علاوي متميز   :Thumb:  :Thumb:   وفقكم الله وايانا لما يحبه ويرضى والله الموفق

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله لك في الموهوب   وشكرت الواهب    وبلغ اشده   ورزقك بره

----------


## النسر الجريح

مبارك اخي علاوي المولود  الجديد ونسأل الله ان يجعله من الصالحين وان يقر عينيك فيه ويرزقك فيه ما تتمنى  في طاعة الله

----------


## $FOREX$

ألف مبروووووك أخي علاوي ويتربى في عزك إن شاء الله

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

لولولولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يترب في عزك
انا كمان شهرين جيلي بردو يا ام ولد يا ام بنت المم يجي خلقه تامه والف مبروك وربنا يحمهولك ياااااااااااارب

----------


## koko

مبررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووروك و عقبال ما تكمل الدستة

----------


## jamil_trade

إن شاء الله مبارك أخ علاوي 
و جعله الله من الذرية الصالحة و من الأبناء البارين بوالديهم  
بارك الله لك و يتربى بعزك و بدلالك إن شاء الله

----------


## النمر الكسلان

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 مبروك حبيبي وانشا الله من الأولاد الصالحين اللي ينفعوك بعد موتك / بعد عمر طويل انشا الله
يتربي في عزك حبيبي ..............

----------


## علي البيومي

مبروك أخوي الله يجعله من المؤمنين الصالحين الطائعين و يتربى في عزك ان شاء الله

----------


## النمر الكسلان

> مبررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووروك و عقبال ما تكمل الدستة

 دستة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وين يابعدي حوش غنم ماصارو ورعان  :012:

----------


## ضاحى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يجعله من الصالحين
وقرة عين والداه 
والف مبروك للغالى علاوى

----------


## hamido77

مبروك والف مبروك  يا اخي الكريم   وان شاء الله يتربى بعزك وعلى نهج الرسول الاكرم وآل بيته وصحابته اجمعين والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## alhaidary

بارك اللهُ لك أخي العزيز علاوي فيما أعطاك  وجعلهُ اللهُ منْ مواليد السعادة    وأقرَّ به عيني والديه

----------


## خالد الفهد

مبروك ، خبر جميل على هالصبح  :Smile:  جعله الله من مواليد السعادة و أراك الله ابناءه و احفاده تستاهل كل خير يا علاوي   :Icon26:

----------


## waddah

الف يا مبروك يا استاذ علاوي 
ويتربى بعزك ان شاء الله

----------


## المغامر

الف الف مبروك اخوى علاوى على المولود  ويتربى فى عزك باذن الله ويحفظه الله من كل سوء  *ويجعله قرة عين أهله ،،،،، آمين يا رب العالمين*   والحمد لله على سلامة ام العيال  ابو أحمد

----------


## abo zakria

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 الف الف مبروك
ويتربي في عزك انشأالله
اللهم اجعله من حفظة القران

----------


## أسامه عبده

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 . ألف ألف مبروك أخي علاوي   والله تستاهل كل خير يا غالي   وأسأل الله أن يحفظ المولود الجديد ، وأن يجعله من الذرية الصالحة التي تقر بها عيني والديه ، وأن يحفظكم له ، ويحفظه لكم ، ويجعله سببا من أسباب دخولكم الجنة ، وأن يجعله من عباد الله الصالحين   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## محمد البدر

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

  ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
 اللهم بارك لهما ما وهبتهما وأجعله من عبادك الصالحين بارٍ بهما. 
 مبروك أخي علاوي " جعله أشكل من أبيه "  :Wink:  
 تحياتي ،،،

----------


## s+s

بارك الله لك فيه و حفظه من شر نفسه و شر الخلق و جعله قرة عين لك و لامه و بارا بكما 
امين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 بشرى خير إن شاء الله ، نسأل الله أن ينشئه على دينه ومحبة رسوله وآله وصحبه الكرام ، وأن يكون عوناً لذويه ومؤازرة لمجتمعه وقوة لأمته .

----------


## YamedoA

الف الف الف مبروك ويتربى فى عزك يارب

----------


## prince

> مبروك يا ابو علاوي الصغير  ونسأل الله ان يجعله قرة عين لوالديه وابن بار بهما ويجعل رزقه مباركا لكما ويحسن خلقه ولا يجعله فتنة لوالديه ولا يجعل للشيطان عليه من سبيل وان ييسر لكم تربيته فيما يحبه الله ويرضاه   آمين اللهم آمين

   

> بارك الله لك في الموهوب  وشكرت الواهب  وبلغ اشده  ورزقك بره

 آمين آمين يا رب العالمين ومبروك أخي علاوي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

ألف ألف مبارك عليكم أخي علاوي  بورك لك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب وبلغك الله رشده ورزقك بره  والحمدلله على سلامة الأهل

----------


## rosebox

ألف مبروك أخى علاوى و رزقك الله كل ما تتمنى

----------


## amjad

ألف مبروك يا علي وإن شاء الله يتربى في عزكم  ودلالكم ، وحمداً لله على سلامة أختنا في الله زوجتك الكريمة  ودامت دياركم عامرة بالأفراح   أخوك أمجد

----------


## Walaa Aldin

الف مبروك و بارك الله لكما فيه و جعله قرة عينكما و يصلح حاله و قولنا على اسمه

----------


## مترووووك

ماشاء الله تبارك الله  مبرووووك يا علاوي . نسأل الله أن يكون من مواليد الخير والبركة على والديه وعلى جميع المسلمين

----------


## magedology

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 
بارك الله لك في الموهوب 
وشكرت الواهب 
وبلغ اشده 
ورزقك بره    
كن لهم كأب صلاح الدين يكن هو صلاح الدين :Icon31:

----------


## حكيم سلماني

الف مبروك اخوي علاوي  
ربنا يرزقه العلم والتقي والصلاح  
ويجعله خير الناس لاهله  
اللهم مين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أسامة سيد

مبارك يا استاذ علاوي  
أتمني ان يكون امتدادا لعملك الصالح وان يكون الولد الصالح الذي يدعو لك بإذن الله   :Icon26:

----------


## المشارك

مبروك أخي الكريم

----------


## ابو شهيد

الف الف مبروك اخي علاوي  ان شاء الله يتربى في عزك ويحمل اسمك  والف مبروك    **************** * فكرتك بعدك عزابي علي  انت متى تزوجت ؟؟؟

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك يا شيخ
الله يستره وينصره ويكون عونا لك 
تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو قمر

بارك الله لك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب  وبلغ أشده ورزقك اللهم برَّه  أحسن اختيار أسمه وتربيته مباااااااااااارك

----------


## عبده المصرى

مبارك اخى الحبيب علاوى وان شاء الله يتربى بعزك ويكون صالح متقى ربه بإذن الله تعالى ،،،

----------


## ahmed000

نسأل الله ان يجعله قرة عين لوالديه وابن بار بهما ويجعل رزقه مباركا لكما ويحسن خلقه ولا يجعله فتنة لوالديه ولا يجعل للشيطان عليه من سبيل وان ييسر لكم تربيته فيما يحبه الله ويرضاه ..... 
آمين اللهم آمين
الف مبروك اخي علاوي

----------


## trender

الف مبروك ...ونسأل الله ان يكون ابنا صالحا وان يرزقك بره....

----------


## عمر حلاق

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 أخي علاوي هل تقصد بعمر أنا   :Yikes3: ؟؟؟؟  ألف مبروك حفظه الله وجعله من عباده الصالحين المخلصين  يتربى بعزك ودلالك  تحياتي

----------


## المساهم

الف الف الف مبروك

----------


## السبع

ألف مبروك أخي علي والحمدلله على سلامة والدته وسلامته  يتربى في عزك  وجعله الله من مواليد السعادة

----------


## mohmd173

الف  مبروك يا استاذ علاوي 
ويتربى بعزك ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوظبي1976

مبروك وألف مبروك... ان شاء الله من اولاد الخير والصلاح.... 
مبروك عليك يا بو علي... 
تحياتي..

----------


## حسن السيد

ألف مبروك أخى علاوي  
ربنا يرزقه العلم والتقي والصلاح  
ويجعله خير الناس لاهله

----------


## ابو حســام

الف الف الف مبروووك يا علاوي باشا 
اقر الله به عين والديه .. وانبته نباتا حسنا .. ورزقكما بره وطاعته

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

  
مبروك من القلب يا علاوي  
ما شاء الله 
ربنا يباركلك فيه  يا رب

----------


## sunrose

> الحمدلله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
> احببت ان ابشركم  
> لقد رزقني الله بمولود ذكر والحمدلله هو بخير وفضل من الله ونعمة 
> وكذلك الجميع بخير 
> ادعوا له ان ينشا نشاة صالحة وان يشابه ابوبكر وعمر وصلاح الدين
> وينهج نهج رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> دامت دياركم عامرة بالافراح والمسرات ورزقكم الله الذرية الصالحة 
> وانالكم ماتتمنون من الخير 
> اخوكم الصغير 
> علاوي

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الف الف مبروك اخى علاوى يتربى فى عزك و ان شا ءالله تشوفه انسان ناجح  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## aalawee

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واطعمكم طيرا وزوجكم حورا عينا 
اشكركم من كل قلبي 
اسعدتني مشاركاتكم جميعا وزادتني فرحا ولله الحمد والمنة 
ابشركم 
اسميته ولله الحمد 
(خليفة) 
الله يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة ويقر اعينكم ببنيكم 
دمتم بود من الود كله

----------


## amr gamil

الف الف مبروك اخى علاوى يتربى فى عزك و ان شا ءالله

----------

